# Questions About RMC-Saint Jean



## X_Man (30 Jun 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I have been following these forums for the past couple months, but never made a post, so I would like to thank all of you who have given me a lot of information regarding ROTP. Also if what I am posting has already been covered in another thread, please direct me to it.

So I got an unexpected phone call yesterday informing me I have been accepted into the ROTP program! I will be going to RMC-Saint Jean for my first year, and then RMC-Kingston for years 2-4. I will be training to become an Air Combat Systems Officer. So basically I just have a few questions about RMC-Saint Jean now that I have been selected to go there.

I know this is very general, but for anyone who has attended Saint Jean as a Senior Cadet, what is it like there? I have done a tour of RMC-Kingston, so I know what its all about, but I have no clue about Saint Jean.

And also, how many opportunities do we get to go home during the year? (even if its not covered by the military) Is it just basically Christmas and Summer? Or are there other possible times?

Anyways, thank you to anyone who can help me answer these questions. And I look forward to meeting you guys in the future years.

X


----------



## 2011Applicant (30 Jun 2011)

I'm no expert, but I believe I can help you in some way.
First of all, it seems you are in the exact same boat as I am. I'm accepted into RMC St Jean as an ACSO as well, one year in Quebec, 3 in Kingston. So I will look forward to seeing you there.
As far as holidays go, on the RMC St Jean website, it gives you a list of dates. These include: Labour Day, Thanksgiving, Christmas (2 weeks), a Read Week in early March, Easter, and a couple weeks in the summer (depending on your trade/training).


----------



## X_Man (30 Jun 2011)

Wow glad to find someone is the same boat as me already! I saw the same this on the website, and just wasnt sure if those were just days off from school and stuff, or days when we can actually leave campus. Guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## 2011Applicant (30 Jun 2011)

Well those are the holidays, so I assume we'll be able to leave campus. Not sure exactly at what point we can leave, whether it's sometime Friday afternoon or not until the Saturday morning or what, but we'll soon find out.
Also if you live more than 500km away you can claim your travel with Leave Travel Allowance once a year. Again, not sure of the specifics.
We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## CDNcoyote (11 Jul 2011)

Yeah, same boat here, but Im Naval MARS.   From what I have been hearing, CMR works basically the same as RMC in the holidays sense.   After our recruit training and FYOP/PYOP it becomes a normal university in the sense that leave is granted on weekends that aren't deemed Commandant's weekends, which have parades, inspections and exercises.   

I was apprehensive about the whole CMR thing at first, but its a better opportunity to expand on bilingualism, and the change of location after first year probably breaks up the tediousness a bit.   

At CMR, because our staff arent the 4th year OCdts and instead Sr. NCMs and officers that go to their homes in the evenings, I believe that we are allowed off base in civvies instead of uniforms (Such as at RMCC for first years). 

We are inspected a bit more as well, I think we have room inspections every week, which i suppose could be a downfall, but at the end of the day, its nothing unexpected.

Gonna be a pretty sick 4 years, Im stoked and Ill see you guys there!

Cody Wylie


----------



## Icmancin (12 Jul 2011)

I'm also attending CMR for my first year, followed by three at Kingston. Army, Infantry Officer. I'm extremely excited! I only have one question though, and I'm hoping that someone that attended previous could answer. My joining instructions talked about a dress code for officer cadets, and I fully recognize the fact that we will obviously have uniforms, I was curious on how this applies to off time? We are to report in nice attire (no jeans, with collared shirts, etc) but are there similar requirements for our off times, and when we want to leave campus? My friends in Kingston have said there isn't there but maybe St-Jean has different rules.


----------

